# THE INFILTRATOR arrives on Digital, VOD, Blu-ray & DVD October 11



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “ONE OF THE BEST MOVIES OF THE YEAR.”
> ~ Richard Roper, CHICAGO SUN-TIMES
> 
> “TERRIFIC THRILLER” ~ Larry King, LARRY KING NOW
> ...


----------

